# Don't Let the Riverbeast Get You!



## 10zig (Oct 3, 2012)

A vicious monster has arisen from its watery lair! It's the Riverbeast, and he's threatening a peaceful New England town. Local tutor Neil Stuart has seen the beast before, but nobody believed his story, making him the town laughingstock. Neil sets out to not only prove that the Riverbeast exists, but also, with the help of his beautiful pupil, scrappy tutor buddies, and a former professional athlete to vanquish the aquatic menace!

_*Movie Trailer*_: 



_*Music Video*_:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Major cheese fest in the making


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think there's something fishy about this movie.


----------

